# GANTZ MOVIE



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

i saw somewhere that the 2nd movie is already recorded and i was thinking, does someone here already watched the 1st movie, don't need to tell the story but if you have watched what do you think the 2nd movie will be about? (i don't know if the 1st was already released on theathers)


ps. there is some rumors that say the the 3 movies are already ready to go to the big screen, maybe they did the same thing that they did with back to the future, recorded everything together

(sorry for bad grammar, i'm kindda drunk)


----------



## zizer (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

that's the first one....


----------



## raulpica (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks awesome. Can't wait for a DVDrip with subs of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:
This trailer is even awesomer:


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 1, 2011)

wow.. awesome didnt know there was a movie of Gantz
one of my fav animé's! to bad they discontinued the animé


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 1, 2011)

this movie rly follow the manga, thx god now let's pray to don't let it go like the anime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw.... I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE SECOND MOVIE,ALL THESE TRAILLERS AND INFORMATION ARE ABOUT THE FIRST ONE


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't wait. Was just watching more footage on youtube.. AARRGH why won't it come out.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 1, 2011)

There hasn't been any more trailers or screenshots as far as I can find. I'm relieved if all the footage I've seen is just the first movie, the second film should be really epic then and get to the better stuff. And anime just sucks.. I want a remake when the manga's done or a proper continuation of some sort.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 2, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> There hasn't been any more trailers or screenshots as far as I can find. I'm relieved if all the footage I've seen is just the first movie, the second film should be really epic then and get to the better stuff. And anime just sucks.. I want a remake when the manga's done or a *proper continuation of some sort.*


It should be possible.


Spoiler



Because, they could just, let that other guy die, have Kurono go on his solo mission, introduce Izumi, and voila.



I reaaaaally hope they do.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2011)

If Gantz is that cool, then that will be next to read/watch on my list. 
but i still got a lot in my hands.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Isn't the Gantz Manga/Anime still On-Going?


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 7, 2011)

do they have random sex in this one ?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 7, 2011)

A movie? There's no way they can make this as good as the manga.


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 10, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> do they have random sex in this one ?


hope they have


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 11, 2011)

i just want to type:

WHERE THE FUK ARE YOU GANTZ?? since apparently singapore will be screening the movies, but till now, i am still unable to find any cinema that has them... arghhh


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 12, 2011)

Saw the movie, thought it was pretty good. Was a trailer for part 2 which looks confusing and epic at the same time (especially since the ending of part 1 was weird and left unexplained).


----------



## Youkai (Feb 13, 2011)

just got the 1st movie ready to watch ...

in the begging the extremely bad english speaking voices annoyed me than the fact that its not in sync with the lips annoyed me even more ... (i could only find an english version damn -.-)

Well no to spoiler anything but they changed sooooo damn much ... 
ground story is the same but still i don't like this.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes the english synchro is horrible. Unfortunately a japanese version with eng subs has not been released yet. But still a decent movie for gantz fans.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 21, 2011)

Gantz Perfect Answer (Part 2) Trailer

[youtube]fCgNSdFUKjA[/youtube]


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 24, 2011)

Got the english version.. I need a jap version though 
Havent seen it will watch it this weekend


----------



## raulpica (Feb 24, 2011)

Awful movie. They changed too much, and it felt badly done over all.

I'll probably still watch the second one, but I won't certainly hold my breath for it.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 24, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Awful movie. They changed too much, and it felt badly done over all.
> 
> I'll probably still watch the second one, but I won't certainly hold my breath for it.


Agreed, man, those glasses on the pig is really awesome.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 26, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Gantz Perfect Answer (Part 2) Trailer
> 
> [youtube]fCgNSdFUKjA[/youtube]


So, they are not following the manga after all eh?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 26, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first movie gave away that much already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're probably going to have a giant fight against Vampires, with some lame excuse that Vampires want aliens to invade the world 'coz they're evil and they hate humans, and that's gonna be it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, somehow I managed to miss two Gantz films?
all I can say is, these trailers look hella awesome.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 26, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt see the fist one, as people seem to be only being able to get it dubbed.
But, from what I've seen in the trailers, I thought they WERE going to follow the manga.. :


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it dubbed, in fact. And needless to say, the dub is AWFUL. It desynchs massively during the entire movie. Dunno if it that's caused from the rip or not, but it still feels rushed overall.

Yeah, same here. I wouldn't have EVER watched it, if I hadn't believed the same.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump.
Has anyone got a hold of a subbed version yet? I did find a non subbed or dubbed version on usenet, but all the subs I can find are italian of spanish (So I'd say gogo Raulpica, get it!)


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Mar 15, 2011)

Forgot to post this one:
[youtube]7uFI3nTZCps[/youtube]

Looks epic.


----------

